# Goodbye Edward



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

My poor little Edward passed away at the vets last night. I dont know what it was but he was only 2 and a half, very young for a degu.:crying:

This is my favourite poem. It seems to fit.

On my first sonne - Ben Jonson

Farewell, thou child of my right hand, and joy;
My sinne was too much hope of thee, lov'd boy
Seven yeeres thou wert lent to me, and I thee pay, 
Exacted by thy fate, on the just day. 
O, could I loose all father, now. For why
Will man lament the state he should envie?
To have so soone scap'd worlds, and fleshes rage, 
And, if no other miserie, yet age? 
Rest in soft peace, and, ask'd, say here doth lye
Ben. Jonson his best piece of poetrie.
For whose sake, hence-forth, all his vowes be such, 
As what he loves may never like too much.

Sleep tight little boy. xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry.

RIP little Edward xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for your post. x


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss - rest in peace Edward.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Little Edward.

R.I.P Edward and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## K.W.S (Jun 12, 2011)

I feel your pain I`ve lost a two-year-old also. So sorry for your loss. But remember, your Edward is having fun as we speak He doesn`t have care in the world.


----------



## lornasiddon (Apr 26, 2011)

So sorry RIP Edward x


----------



## Dan_and_the_baxter (May 20, 2011)

So sorry, I to lost my Dog Carlie at two, taken to soon, I think of him still but with a smile.

I hope te pain goes quick and you to can smile.
xx

Rip Edward your with some good fury's at the bridge.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im so sorry 

R.I.P little Edward xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP Edward xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry hun
sleep tight little Edward


----------

